# DS #1479: Animal Crossing: Wild World (v1.1) (USA)



## shaunj66 (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2165^^


----------



## Slipurson (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool.. whats "fixed" in this one ?

and does anyone know if old saves will work ?


----------



## T-hug (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes nice to see a 1.1, very rarely do they appear and usually only with AAA titles.  What warrants it though?  What was considered broken/bugged/glitched, or my favourite, FUBAR! in the 1.0?
Cookies for who knows as I didn't really play it much


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Oct 7, 2007)

The best thing about this is that I'm hoping we can now use Code Junkies codes as the master code should match.

Fingerscrossed!


----------



## Lumstar (Oct 7, 2007)

I suppose they could've improved the framerate. This game did feel rather sluggish, at least on my flash cart.


----------



## laramy (Oct 7, 2007)

Hot coffee mod added.


----------



## zone97 (Oct 7, 2007)

ROTFL !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOT COFFEE, Thats wonderfull.


----------



## stefer (Oct 7, 2007)

I think 1.1 was already out in other regions.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I've been playing the Japanese 1.1 version. Don't know what's different though. Probably fixed some exploits?


----------



## zombolo (Oct 7, 2007)

European 1.1 version is already out?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 7, 2007)

LOL! old game but oh well.....

I've been playing and hacking this game since i had my R4.


I love hacking AC: WW. You can do a shit load of stuff.


----------



## gorillazfan1210 (Oct 7, 2007)

It might fix the "Grumpy Male" (or whatever) glitch, where an animal will either give you their pic straight away, or never give you it.

It's something like that anyway >_>


----------



## Da-Huntha (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe they fixed the vulnerabilities regarding hacked items rendering your town useless...


----------



## m|kk| (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(laramy @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Hot coffee mod added.




mmmm.... with *pigeon milk* XD


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/920786/46849

There's a whole glitch FAQ there.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 7, 2007)

Well... look what we have here...


----------



## PBC (Oct 7, 2007)

OHH OHH I know what the next DS animal game should be (since they won't stop)

how bout you control abunch of monkeys with typewriters...try to organize them all to write shakespere (don't mind the misspelling, I don't).....

Or abunch of puppys at a keyboard...help them program the NEXT Kitty Puppy game.


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Oct 7, 2007)

The old one would freeze up at random on my G6 so I couldn't play it, it was the only game that would do that, all other games work fine on my G6 Lite.
Maybe this 1.1 version won't have problems like that, but I doubt it.


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 7, 2007)

huh o.O what happened??


----------



## JPH (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(stefer @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> I think 1.1 was already out in other regions.



Yeah, I think so also.

No body has reported any changes...and I would, but I'm not getting into this game again!


----------



## striderx (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/920786/46849
> 
> There's a whole glitch FAQ there.



Thanks for the link Sonicandtails...

That's good information, but after reading it it doesn't suggest that Nintendo has done anything to address those glitches in the game.   I'm not saying that you implied that, but other readers might see v1.1 of the dump and v1.1 of the FAQ and assume that they're connected.  They're not AFAICT.

Unless someone can tell us otherwise, I believe that dump v1.1 addresses issues with the first dump, not with the game itself.

striderx


----------



## theBrave (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unless someone can tell us otherwise, I believe that dump v1.1 addresses issues with the first dump, not with the game itself.



Nah, if the first dump was proven bad, a new one would have been issued under the same #. (It happened a lot for overdumps a few years ago) Here we have an original cartridge with a different data in it. The serial of the cartridge and/or the header of its binary image is different.


----------



## StingX (Oct 7, 2007)

oh mystery 1.1 versions


----------



## funem (Oct 7, 2007)

Bug fixes ????? none of the bugs I collected were broken.....


----------



## adamrgolf (Oct 7, 2007)

1.0 saves work ???


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 7, 2007)

Cheats codes are usable now?


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 7, 2007)

"This amp goes to 11" "What eleven? Eleven?" "Is it louder?" "Yes, its one louder" "why not just make ten louder and keep it the same?" "but it goes to eleven!"

Obvoiusly, the .1 is there to make it .1 better.
So its only really 10% better than the last.
Wich means only 10% has been updated.

So uh... ya, I bet its just a minor WFC update or something.

Either that or its Nintendo's way of getting back at us rom users.


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a thought. Maybe they use it to track how many people that buy the game this long after release are going online.


----------



## ackers (Oct 7, 2007)

How do they kno its 1.1? Does it say 1.1 on the box or something?


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Well... look what we have here...




Nice sig. Noscript FTW ass.


----------



## Chanser (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Well... look what we have here...



Someone ban this guy for lame signature.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 7, 2007)

Just get TinyURL Preview feature. It's on the main site.


----------



## Yugge (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(lewislite @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> How do they kno its 1.1? Does it say 1.1 on the box or something?



ID Number. Version 1.0 usually ends with EUR, JAP or US, 
While 1.1 Usually end with EUR-1 JAP-1 or US-1


----------



## ridgecity (Oct 7, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Well... look what we have here...








  man I love that song!

Never gonna give, never gonna give!


----------



## Dardon (Oct 7, 2007)

Does this also address AC:WW sound? The game sounds really quiet compared to other DS games, unless it was made this way on the real cart.


----------



## Seyiji (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Chanser @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Someone ban this guy for lame signature.


I second the motion to ban pkprostudio since he is a fucking lame ass


----------



## CCNaru (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Well... look what we have here...



reported, you dick


----------



## GBA_Temper (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow after all these months they Finally release 1.1? o_0 humm maybe its fake ...I'd say


----------



## adzix (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(shadow1w2 @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> "This amp goes to 11" "What eleven? Eleven?" "Is it louder?" "Yes, its one louder" "why not just make ten louder and keep it the same?" "but it goes to eleven!"
> 
> Obvoiusly, the .1 is there to make it .1 better.
> So its only really 10% better than the last.
> ...



gotta love spinal tap


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Seyiji @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Chanser @ Oct 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone ban this guy for lame signature.
> ...



I third that.


----------



## XeroRestraint (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Oct 7 2007 said:


> Well... look what we have here...



You sir, are an annoying little ass - congrats!


----------



## ticko (Oct 16, 2007)

loved this on the gc


----------



## hova1 (Dec 19, 2007)

did someone figure out whats different?


----------



## vico76 (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 16, 2011)

vico76 said:
			
		

> thank you very much


----------

